# Mold on Tea, spices...any thoughts?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I'm very allergic to mold and fungus. So I avoid cheeses, mushrooms and the like, and I also suspect that my bad reaction to corn and wheat flours/products may have something to do with mold that grows on wheat and corn when it's in storage. One thing I hadn't thought of until recently is mold on TEA LEAVES and SPICES which I use all the time. Any ideas?


----------

